# Your oppurtunity to get ACTIVE



## Hick (Nov 6, 2005)

PLEASE, PLEASE READ, I know it's long. But please, read and respond with the letter writing campaign. It is _your oppurtunity_ to actually participate in a positive manner, rather than set on your hands and complain.

Grover Beach police arrest suspects after speaking to their doctor BY 
JEFF HORNADAY

Grover Beach Police broke into the home of Jason and Aileen Brooks
last Tuesday, Oct. 18, to discover an elaborate marijuana growroom 
and a large cache of the dried herb. Police entered the apartment without a warrant, based on an erroneous report 
of an unattended child made by Gail and Kelly Kimble, Owners of 
Rainbow Ventures, who lied to police claiming there was "a child 
left unnatended at the residence", then later admitted they called 
the police after illegaly entering the Brookses home without notice, 
seeing a "pot pipe" then calling poice.

The Brookses' landlord, Gail Kemble, let an inspector into the
apartment to conduct an unannounced inspection of the property, and 
he saw the Brookses' 4-year-old son playing alone on the staircase. 
Not knowing that the mother was upstairs in the bedroom, Kemble 
called the police.

When the police arrived, they began prying open cupboards, cabinets,
and the locked door to a spare bedroom. In that bedroom and in the 
garage, they discovered a 4000-watt grow setup with close to 100 
marijuana plants in various stages of growth, mostly un-rooted 
cuttings. Police also found Mrs. Brooks, who by the direct action of 
two police officers, broke through the door to their bedroom, where 
Aileen and Matthew were hiding from whoever was breaking into their 
home, not knowing the police were there, which caused the door to 
smack Aileen in the face soo hard it instantly knocked her out, then 
falling onto the bed, unconscious, they then kneeled on her back to 
then handcuff her in front of her 4 year old son. They then took the 
child out of the room and attempted to cover up the fact that they 
had just brutalized a very sick woman who was not even breaking the 
law in the first place or resisting in any way, they then arrested 
her after not only verifying her medical status with her doctor and 
having full documentation.The police also lied to her and her 
husband claiming they would not arrest her, but just steal all the 
marijuana in the home and that they would have to fight the courts 
to get it back. This was just a ploy to get Aileen to tell them were 
any more of her medicine was hidden in the house and to get other 
info from her saying they would take her son if she did not talk. 
The police found and 1.5 gallons of "concentrated liquid cannabis"

Aileen explained her medical status to the arresting officers and
provided them with her physician's phone number, as well as 
paperwork showing that they were caregivers for other patients in 
the area. The police made the call to Dr. Philip Denney, who 
verified that Aileen and Jason were both qualified medical marijuana 
patients who were using cannabis under his recommendation for severe 
back and neck pain related to injuries from a car accident, as well 
as nausea and migranes.

After speaking to Dr. Denney, the officers proceeded with the
arrest. Aileen and her son were both taken into custody, and she was 
charged with multiple felonies, including cultivation, possession 
for sale, and child endangerment. Their son has been temporarily 
placed in the custody of a relative and CPS (Child protective 
services) is still trying to take their son away from them 
permanently with reason being that both the mother and father use 
marijuana. CPS Is requesting that Matthew be held from his parents 
until Jason and Aileen both go through inpatient and outpatient drug 
rehab programs and successfully test negative for marijuana for at 
least 12 months. Both Aileen and Jason Brooks are severely in need 
of cannabis as medicine as it helps them both extremely well to 
reduce and treat both of their serious medical illnesses.

The police report was completed with no mention of the suspects'
medical status or the phone call to Dr. Denney. They also lied in 
the report saying nothing also about the injury Aileen had suffered 
at the hands of Grover beach police. Aileen also suffered severe 
bruises and lacerations on her wrists from the police unnecesarily 
tightening the cuffs and manhandling her into the patrol car. Lt. 
Brian Thomas maintained that "no medical documentation was provided 
to the arresting officers at the scene," although he does not deny 
that a phone call was made to "someone claiming to be a doctor." 
which was a total lie because full documents were provided to the 
arresting officers and caregiver documents were also present.

"We'll wait to see the evidence that comes out," attorney Louis
Koory observed. "I have confidence in the ability of the judge and 
the courts to enforce the law fairly."

Jason came home Tuesday evening to find his "worst nightmare:" an
empty house, a dismantled growroom, and blood all over his bed. 
Aileen reported that she incurred a bloody nose during the arrest.

On Friday, Aileen's family posted bail - which had been reduced from
$50,000 to $20,000 with the help of Koory - and she was released 
from jail. On Monday, her 26th birthday, Aileen appeared in court 
with Koory and had her arraignment postponed one week.

Also on Monday, Koory met with Grover Beach Police, who were issuing
a warrant for Jason's arrest. Koory told New Times that he'd made a 
gentleman's agreement to surrender Jason, and that Lt. Thomas agreed 
to notify Koory before executing the warrant. Although not legally 
binding, such an arrangement is not uncommon, Koory said, and in his 
14 years as an attorney, he can't remember such an agreement ever 
being dishonored, that is until now. Grover Beach PD has a long 
record of brutalizing suspects for no reason and the police chief 
has long been suspected of wrongdoing. They are basically "thugs 
with badges" who enforce their version of the law, which 
unfortunately does not even come close to actual law.

Police returned to the Brookses' home shortly before 8 a.m. Tuesday
and served the felony arrest warrant, without notifying Koory. Jason 
is now being held in county jail at $50,000 bail. At Jasons hearing 
the judge refused to lower his bail.

This horrendous horrible incident has already cost the Brooks's
every penny they had saved, has completely ruined the business they 
have been running for over two years manufacturing and distributing 
organic cleaning and soap products and has almost torn their family 
assunder. They have already used all of the resources they had 
available from friends and family to get out of jail just to pay the 
bail bondsman. They were unable to gather money for a good lawyer 
and as of Tuesday, November 1st, will have to request public 
defenders to handle the case unless the funds can be found. The 
Brooks family is scrambling to raise money for its legal defense. 
Please do not allow this fine, God fearing family to endure 
harrasment and possible prison and give what you can. When bad 
horrible things happen to good people, it is time to make a stand.

Jeff Hornaday can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## Hick (Nov 6, 2005)

To anyone reading this thread - a letter writing campaign to the Grover Beach Superior courthouse, the local government, the state legislature, and the san luis obispo federal representative should be started. Just write one letter (keep it short), briefly outlining the injustice and illegal actions taken agains Jason and his family and earnestly urging the official to take action to help, and send a copy to everyone in the following list:


SUPERIOR COURT OF SAN LUIS OBISPO COUNTY
Civil Court Operations
1035 Palm Street, Room 385
San Luis Obispo, CA 93408

Grover Beach Branch
214 South 16th Street
Grover Beach, CA 93433

Family Court Services
778 Osos Street, Suite A1
San Luis Obispo, CA 93408

Veterans Memorial Building
801 Grand Avenue
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Criminal Court Operations
1050 Monterey Street, Room 220
San Luis Obispo, CA 93408

Paso Robles Branch
549 10th Street
Paso Robles, CA 93446

Juvenile Services Center
1065 Kansas Avenue
San Luis Obispo, CA 93408

city manager, Richard N. Warne
[email protected] grover.org

San luis obispo County Government Center
1055 Monterey St.
Suite D430
San Luis Obispo, CA 93408

Governor's Office

Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger
State Capitol Building
Sacramento, CA 95814
Phone: 916-445-2841
Fax: 916-445-4633

To send an Electronic Mail please visit:

QUOTE 	
http://www.govmail.ca.gov 



Lieutenant Governor Cruz M. Bustamante
State Capitol,
Room 1114
Sacramento, CA
95814
Telephone: 
(916) 445-8994
Fax: 
(916) 323-4998 

QUOTE 	
http://www.ltg.ca.gov/feedback/index.asp 


California Secretary of State
1500 11th Street
Sacramento, California 95814
(916) 653-6814

Attorney General's Office
California Department of Justice
Attn: Public Inquiry Unit
P.O. Box 944255
Sacramento, CA 94244-2550

QUOTE 	
http://caag.state.ca.us/contact/general.htm 


Assembly Majority Leader Dario Frommer
STATE CAPITOL
P.O. Box 942849
Sacramento, CA 94249-0043
Phone: (916) 319-2043
Fax: (916) 319-2143

Senate Marority Leader
Senator Romero
Senate District 24
Capitol Office
State Capitol, Room 313
Sacramento, CA 95814
(916) 651-4024
Fax (916) 445-0485

Assembly Member Sam Blakeslee (Dist. 33 San Luis Obispo)

Capitol Address
State Capitol
Room 5126
Sacramento, CA 94249-0001
(916) 319-2033

District Address
1104 Palm Street 
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401
(805) 549-3381

Senator Abel Maldonado (Dist. 33 San Luis Obispo)

Capitol Address
State Capitol
Room 4082
Sacramento, CA 94249-0001
(916) 651-4015

District Address
1356 Marsh Street 
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401
(805) 549-3784


QUOTE 	
http://republican.sen.ca.gov/web/15/feed.asp 


QUOTE 	
http://www.congress.org/congressorg...3&mailid=custom 


And write this guy too just for good measure:
Secretary Michael O. Leavitt
The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services
200 Independence Avenue, S.W.
Washington, D.C. 20201


Dear ,

I'd like to draw your attention to the gross injustice brought against Mr. and Mrs. Jason and Aileen Brooks of Grover Beach CA, San Luis Obispo County and their 5 year old son Matthew. Jason and Aileen are fully certified and legal medical marijuana users, conforming to all articles of California law as described in prop 215. On October 18th their home was illegally entered by their landlord and an unwarranted police raid was actioned on false information stating that Matthew had been left unattended. During the raid the arresting officers knocked unconscious Aileen and then caused further injury while detaining her in handcuffs in front of her child with whom she was home alone. She did not resist arrest.

Despite all relevant papers being presented, and contact being made with the prescribing doctor, the police confiscated the Brooks' medicine (used for chronic pain, nausea, and migraines as a result of an auto accident). Their son was remanded to Child Protection Services, and both Aileen and Jason were imprisoned with a total bail set to $70,000. Paying their bond has bankrupted them and they can not now afford proper representation to fight against the system that is doing its best to ignore their legal right to alleviate their pain and live comfortably and take care of their son.

Mr./Mrs./Governor/Mayor?etc... , please, please, please take personal note of this case as it pertains to the health, welfare, and freedom of three law abiding citizens under your jurisdiction caught in an unjust situation.


Yours earnestly,


----------

